# wireless configuration problem during installation

## chiqui.paula

Hello everybody,

I am not sure this is the right place to write my problem, if not my apologies.

I am trying to install Gentoo from the minimal Cd (X86). In order to continue the installation I need to configure the wireless, however, somehow I ca't connect to the internet with my wireless card.

when i use net-setup enp0s25 or net-setup eth0 and configure the wireless, somehow it doesnt write the configurations I enter for my wireless settings. 

I have been searching this error however, the solutions are upon the systems already installed.  

for the command I enter "demsg" I obtain "direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-5.ucode and iwlwifi-6000-6.ucode failed with error -2".

When I checked my firmwares there are no drivers such as those two I mention above. 

when I enter the command in /lib/firmware to test the modprobe is working 

modprobe /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode

modprobe: fatal: module modprobe /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode not found

and when I try the command "iwconfig"  i see on the screen

```
wlo1      IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any  

             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not sociated      Tx-Power=15 dBm   

             Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

             Encryption key:off

             Power Management:off
```

again note that this error is during my installation and I cant really continue to my installation. Please don't suggest to find another linux OS.

PS: sorry for the formatting of my commands and outputs. since I am trying on a real computer I cant really copy the screen outputs. The only thing that I can do is to write the screen output to a txt file but the formatting somehow not right for all my outputs. (I would also appreciate if someone tells me to write the screen output to a file exactly in the same format as I see on my computer screen without format depreciation.) 

Thanks, 

PC

code tags added by NeddySeagoon as a demo of preserving formatting

----------

## audiodef

I prefer to install Gentoo using SystemRescueCd. Does using this make wireless setup any easier?

----------

## Jaglover

For installation walk to your switch (I hope your router has a built in switch). Connect your box using ethernet cable, set root password. Walk back to your favorite computer, open SSH connection, install away.

----------

## chiqui.paula

All,

I am about to try but I have been searching on this alot. No one knows about this problem it seems. I just saw on one website which is related debian distro. Another thing I am frustrated about is neither modprobe nor depmod are working. All I get is errors. I am kinda thinking that it is something to do with the minimal CD. I have all my two laptops having the same issues no difference at all. 

For a distribution like Gentoo, come on, there should be a solution whatsoever for this situation or there needs to be an explanation about these issues.

Thanks,

PC,

----------

## Jaglover

FYI, nobody but newcomers use Gentoo install ISO. I did my first install using Knoppix back in 2004 because I realized in time I do not need Gentoo install media. Nowadays I use SystemRescueCD (I believe most folks here use it). But you can use any recent Linux liveCD which gives you shell or SSH login.

----------

## chiqui.paula

I just realized that and actually this is the first time experience in Gentoo and I have been persistent for couple of days to figure it out the issue though. 

Thanks for the tip by the way. And I really wish Gentoo would be little bit easier than almost impossible. Dont get me wrong I am Ok tinkering and searching and spending hours on it but If you know already something is already impossible, then it is little bit discouraging. 

Thanks,

PC,

----------

## Jaglover

It is possible.  :Smile: 

Here's another tip. I always install operating systems new to me twice. First time to learn the installation process and the second time going for real using the knowledge from first install.

After installing Gentoo for the very first time I stopped myself from going for another fresh install because once again I realized all I did can be undone or changed without reinstall.

----------

## GentooReaper450

Is there a fix for this or no? Cause I'm having issues starting wifi, I can't load the driver. I'm using the minimal CD to install gentoo

----------

## chiqui.paula

Well just dont use gentoo minimal. Use any live CD/DVD instead and as far I can see, the first suggestion is System Rescue CD. 

Be careful, there is a very specific way to prepare a bootable usb drive if you will use flash drives. You can find the instructions at the website of System Rescue CD official website.

Personally, I havent started yet installing Gentoo with this distro, but I think that's really a better way than try to install from the Gentoo Minimal Cd.

Please let us know your experiences if you try.

Best,

PC,

----------

## audiodef

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> FYI, nobody but newcomers use Gentoo install ISO. I did my first install using Knoppix back in 2004 because I realized in time I do not need Gentoo install media. Nowadays I use SystemRescueCD (I believe most folks here use it). But you can use any recent Linux liveCD which gives you shell or SSH login.

 

++   :Cool: 

----------

## GentooReaper450

Have you tried using wpa_supplicant to get a connection?

----------

## GentooReaper450

What's the deal with the SystemRescueCD anyways? I installed Gentoo with the minimal CD even though I have problems with Wi-Fi on the built system. I don't think the medium is the problem I think it's the wiki page not being very clear on the wireless option.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

GentooReaper450,

SystemRescueCD provides a GUI, if you choose to use it and much better wireless support that the Gentoo minimal iso.

It also has a lot of tools that are useful for general system rescue operations.  It's Gentoo based too.

All it needs is the words DON'T PANIC printed in large friendly letters on the cover.  :)

Unfortunately, my copy is on a very tiny USB stick, so there is no room.

However, as you say, once you boot into your own install the boot media plays no further part in the proceedings.

-- edit --

enp0s25 is your wired interface.

```
modprobe /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode

modprobe: fatal: module modprobe /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode not found
```

is expected to fail.  You load the module not the firmware.

That would be

```
modprobe iwlwifi
```

The module will attempt to load firmware.

Wifi support on the minimal ISO is poor.

-- edit some more --

See your original post for the use of code tags to keep the formatting.

----------

## GentooReaper450

NeddySeagoon

Shouldn't the minimalCD be the same way? I mean that's the purpose of MinimalCD on any distro/flavor. You get general purpose tools (some specific tools, maybe) to build your system and if you can't use them properly wouldn't it discourage people not to use that distro it?

chiqui.paula

I'm assuming its wpa2 encrypted so what I did was:

1) 

```
$ iwconfig
```

check the output to which one is your Wi-Fi (mine was wlp3s0) but from your first post it says wlo1. Use this command to store your Wi-Fi info for wpa_supplicant:

2) 

```
$ wpa_passphrase "ESSID/YourWiFiName" "PASSPHRASE/KEY" > /etc/wpa.conf
```

it will save your ESSID and key /etc/wpa.conf, then use this to connect to that Wifi:

3) 

```
$ wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlo1 -c/etc/wpa.conf -B
```

It will say "Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant" then check iwconfig again:

4) 

```
$ iwconfig
```

see if its up and your ESSID is listed on wlo1 and then to finally check if you have a working connection

5) 

```
$ ping -c 3 www.google.com
```

if it ping's it then problem solve

----------

## NeddySeagoon

GentooReaper450,

 *GentooReaper450 wrote:*   

> Shouldn't the minimalCD be the same way? I mean that's the purpose of MinimalCD on any distro/flavor. You get general purpose tools (some specific tools, maybe) to build your system and if you can't use them properly wouldn't it discourage people not to use that distro it?

 

That is a risk. The Gentoo CD makes some compromises to remain minimal. Poor Wifi support is one of them.  This is encouraged by the unclear distribution restrictions on Wifi firmware.

On the other side of the coin, none of the code from the boot media used for the install goes into a Gentoo install. Thats very different to installing a binary distro, where the install media contains the code that will run on your system.

For Gentoo, the boot media provides a few tools. Thats all.  Your minimal binary code for your install is in the stage3 tarball.

If you use System Rescue CD to install gentoo, you can just follow the handbook.

if you use some random CD from a magazine (you can) you will need an extra step 

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo 
```

You will also need to take care to boot a 64 bit kernel if you want a 64 bit install.

Gentoo provides you a set of tools to build your own Linux distro.  In effect that means that every Gentoo install is different.

If you can use wired networking to install, do that and continue with the Gentoo minimal ISO.

If you must have wireless to install, its unlikely the Gentoo minimal ISO is the place to start.

However, you can use Sneakernet to install to the point where wireless works if you want to do it the hard way.

Thats the nice thing about Gentoo, there are lots of ways to do something and they are all correct, as long as they work.

----------

## chiqui.paula

I believe this will help for some newbies. 

I have been experiencing the Gentoo install with the System Rescue CD. It goes smoothly and it helps you for wireless install. However, I found that even easier to install with the live DVD version of the Gentoo because the config files were already written and almost everything was decided except a few things. For example when I am setting the USE flags, I just added few things that s all.

Wireless was already working. All you need to do is just follow the handbook. 

Best wishes,

PC,

----------

## dataking

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> GentooReaper450,
> 
> SystemRescueCD provides a GUI, if you choose to use it and much better wireless support that the Gentoo minimal iso.
> 
> It also has a lot of tools that are useful for general system rescue operations.  It's Gentoo based too.
> ...

 

net-setup on the SySRescCD only knows how to handle WEP encryption.  If I'm reading this right, GUI options offer other options (wpa2)??

----------

## dataking

 *dataking wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   GentooReaper450,
> 
> SystemRescueCD provides a GUI, if you choose to use it and much better wireless support that the Gentoo minimal iso.
> 
> It also has a lot of tools that are useful for general system rescue operations.  It's Gentoo based too.
> ...

 

Just to self-confirm.....using the 'startx' option from the sysrescucd allows you to make WPA/WPA2 encrypted wifi connections.

I had a little issue staying connected, but the system I'm installing is kind of in a bad place for wifi, and the USB wifi NAD is tiny.  I was able to plug in my ALFA nic (with USB cable and antenna) and things worked swimmingly afterwards (at least so far).  I may need to get an ALFA to permanently dedicate to this system.

But for the purpose of this thread, using the GUI from the SysResCD solved my Wifi issue.

----------

